# Transferring a car interstate



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a Gto Drivers License and a Gto car plate. IF I were to move to JAL do the same sort of rules apply here in MX as they do in USA. IE - if you reside in that state you MUST change DL and plates on the car within so may days?

What is I live din each state 50/50 of the time?

Cheers for any info on this


----------



## mexhapati (Nov 29, 2012)

in theory maybe (not really sure) but not in practice... 

i have friends that travel often to mexico city on business and somewhere along the line they bought vehicles with DF plates, it's been years, they live in gto and still have the same DF plates, 

again being inconspicous is the key...you got DF plates in the DF ....nobody notices


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

We reside in both Jalisco and Chiapas states (Jaiisco (Ajijic) for 13 years and Chiapas (San Cristóbal de Las Casas) for eight years) part time in each state with the time in each variable every year - usually eight months in Jalisco +/-and four months in Chiapas +/-. Our car was purchased ten years ago (2004) in Guadalajara so we have Jalisco plates. We carry permanent Chiapas driver's licenses. We are naturalized Mexican citizens but had this arrangement when both FM-3 and FM-2. This has worked fine for us and we have never been bothered by any authority anywhere in Mexico and we travel all over the place with no problems so far so I suggest you forget the hassle of changing those license plates and carry a driver´s license issued by the state withe the best deal.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

I live in Jalisco and just purchased a car in Nayarit. I paid to have the car registered at the Jalisco office because I live there. As long as you don't mind returning to GTO to register your car once a year, you most likely will not encounter any problems. Otherwise, next time you need to pay the referendum register the car in Jalisco.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


RPBHaas said:



I live in Jalisco and just purchased a car in Nayarit. I paid to have the car registered at the Jalisco office because I live there. As long as you don't mind returning to GTO to register your car once a year, you most likely will not encounter any problems. Otherwise, next time you need to pay the referendum register the car in Jalisco.

Click to expand...

_Ues, indeed, so far it is necessary for us to physically be at Lake Chapala once a year, preferably during the first part of the year for the significant discount, in order to register the car with Jalisco plates but that´s just because, to date, as far as we know, one must register one´s car annually in person in the state and municipality in which it is registered. No one at the Chapala office has ever asked us for any proof of residency at all. They just want you to show up with your registration papers from the previous year. 

Now, Guanajuato and Jalisco are pretty close to each other so a trip to Guanajuato from Jalisco might prove a pleasant annual outing. On the other hand, San Cristóbal is almost 1,500 kilometers from Ajijic one way so I guess re-registering the car in Chiapas would be a good idea if we moved to Chiapas full time.rather than drive or fly the 3,000 kilometers RT to Lake Chapala and back just for that. I wonder if anyone reading this has tried to re-register a car in another state. I´ve heard it was a hassle but have never tried it. 

For me, this is not an issue as the idea of moving to the Chiapas Highlands full time is a no-brainer. It is way too cold and rainy to live down here during the summer inundation season when widespread flooding and damp, cold afternoons are the norm up here at 7,000 feet plus. As Randy Newman wrote about Louisiana years ago in his great álbum ********, . _"...that shower gone wash us away, that shower gone wash us away." _In fact the summer rainy season has already started here in mid-April although not due until mid-May. Time to head for Lake Chapala. Adios Chiapas for now.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

*Thanks*

GREAT information! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

When we moved from Guerrero we changed our plates from there to Sonora. Not cheap. Now we're in Baja and are keeping Sonoran plates for now. Hubby went to Sonora overnite and did the yearly registration. But honestly- it's like nobody cares. I count cars all the time who have no license plates, U.S plates with outdated tags, no license plates at all. Maybe if fed needed lunch money you could get pulled over...We do it because it's right and we can afford it, but it's just like seatbelts...we always wear them, and it's now the law here...but nobody follows it. Ok not "nobody"...I'll say many.


----------

